

Amazing things with reporting - andrew_kneto

Hello,<p>I have a pretty large web application that collects a lot of information that our clients use for both business reporting and machine to machine data moving.<p>Today we provide a handful of reports that cover the basics, and then develop custom reports in php.<p>It’s painful, slow, etc…<p>What I am looking for is a reporting server solution that will let advanced customers create their own in a web browser and optionally a desktop client and have them run in our service.
And for those who need assistance, give tools so there is no coding needed unless it’s some scripting that’s part of the reporting ‘service’ and is for some advanced functionality.<p>I have worked with Jasper and Brit in previous projects, but there must be some new and interesting products out there.<p>I’ll be taking a look at Zoho and Pentaho.<p>Where else should I be looking?
======
chromano
We're developing chartbliss, that is a tool for creating dashboards (but
obviously you can create tabular reports as well). Check it out at
[http://staging.chartbliss.com/](http://staging.chartbliss.com/), feel free to
get in contact with me in private and I will get you access to our private
beta instance.

~~~
halieus
Click the "Test-Drive The Live Demo" button at
[http://staging.chartbliss.com/](http://staging.chartbliss.com/) \-- it gives
you access to a demo account and pre-registers you for a private beta account.

------
undertheradar2
I got so frustrated with the available choices (either really crappy = birt,
or really expensive = tableau) so I finally made my own:

[https://github.com/gregpinero/django-
mr_reports](https://github.com/gregpinero/django-mr_reports)

Feel free to use it or improve it. I think it's great :-)

~~~
andrew_kneto
cool, thanks. I'll check out out.

------
GFischer
Of the tools I haven't tried, QlikView sounds very nice and looks like it
would do what you need:

[http://www.qlik.com/](http://www.qlik.com/)

I've tried several other reporting alternatives, and so far, I've been
disappointed with most.

We're currently using Microsoft SQL Reporting Services and Crystal Reports,
and are happy with neither (and they don't do what you need).

Edit: Tableau (what undertheradar2 mentions) sounds nice too:

[http://www.tableausoftware.com/](http://www.tableausoftware.com/)

The other one mentioned in the conversation is Spotfire

[http://spotfire.tibco.com/](http://spotfire.tibco.com/)

Edit2: they all sound pretty expensive though.

~~~
andrew_kneto
Hey, thanks for the tips. Man, sorry your using microsoft SQL Reporting and
Crystal. Been there and oh.. the pain.

